# So What size Bullet should I use?



## OutdoorsFan (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a 22-250, should i be shooting a 55 grain, 50 grain bullet or what? I was looking at Hornady brand shells.

This is really the second year I have been reading this fourm and I think its great. How do I become a supporting Member of this site? Cost ect? Thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

this question will get a ton of answers.

Try a few of each and see which shoots the best out of your gun. Then it will take a few kills to decide which does the most/least damage. If damage isn't an issue than it will all be based on accuracy. Every gun shoots a little different, and every load shoots a little different out of each gun.

I don't think you will notice much differene between 50 and 55. Bullet design and powder will make the big difference. I don't shoot a 22-250 so I can't offer a starting point. Will you be using factory or re-loads?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

flip a coin. Both will kill a coyote if put it in the right spot. When I'm looking at a bullet, I look more towards accuracy than velocity. You'll do well with either of the two choices you mentioned.

I personally am using the 50g Nosler BT, with 34.0g Varget, CCI 200, Win brass. It's on the slow side but it's still pretty fast. But I don't care how fast it is just so long as it's accurate. It also does a number on prairie dogs. 

Flip a coin.

xdeano


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

save the pelt....use barnes bullets...

destroy things...hornady v-max


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

OutdoorsFan said:


> I have a 22-250, should i be shooting a 55 grain, 50 grain bullet or what? I was looking at Hornady brand shells.
> 
> This is really the second year I have been reading this fourm and I think its great. How do I become a supporting Member of this site? Cost ect? Thanks


Bolth are fine. I Like the 50 grain Ballistic Tip in both 250 and 223 and buy them in bulk for loading, so that's what I use...

Pelts aren't worth anything anyway, so whatever you feels makes them dead fastest is the load/caliber to use...


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

i sighted in the other day with the winchesters USA 45gr JHP; very impressed with the groupings! i was origianally goign to get hornady's, but the 3 stores in bismarck/mandan didnt have them, so i opted for the "cheaper" ammo 40 rounds for $27, and was impressed!


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

If you are saving the hides the stay away from Hornady's 40 gr Vmax. They are very accurate but messy if you hit any bone at all. I hear very good things about the Barne's bullets for both hides and accuracy. JMO.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

interesting. i have killed dozens of coyotes over the years with 22-250 and 220 swift rifles using the 40 gr. v-max. occasionally i did indeed make a mess with them, but the vast majority of the time they blew up inside and stayed there. i liked them very much, even registering a 583 yard kill with one. 40 grain nosler b-tips were a different story. thick base and tapered jacket made sure that most of the shrapnel exited the other side making a large crater to testify to the fact that something had gone through with a vengance. if i start shooting a high velocity .22 with light bullets again, i will resume use of the v-max 40. no matter what you use there will be periodic high damage impacts. i have had it happen with small case .17's. it usually happens when you strike were the shoulder joins the leg. nothing is ever 100%, you just play the odds and shoot as many yoters as you can!


----------

